# Spear hunting in Florida?



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

So I was flipping channels a while back and came across a hunting show so naturally I stopped there and watched it lol. They were hog hunting with spears in south florida somewhere with an outfitter. It looked pretty cool as the guys obviously were very proficient with them and looked like quick kills. Is it legal to deer/hog hunt in florida with a spear? I havnt found anything that says that you can or cant do it. Anyone have any experience with spears or know anyone?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shoot ESPO a PM.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You're going to hell with gasoline drawers on Mike.... If you weren't my friend I'd buy you an ice tea in Sanford. Hell with friends like you who needs enemies.... But in response to the OP... HELL YEAH YOU CAN KILL THINGS WITH A SPEAR!!! Unfortunately the skill wasn't passed down to me by my ancestors. I can teach you how to use a gun, shoot a squirrel at 45 yds with a bow, and use a fishing pole though.....


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I highly doubt that's legal on state land but chucking spears may be considered primitive hunting, i'd contact FWC.

@Mike - LMAO!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

"after the hunt"


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Shoot ESPO a PM.





grouper22 said:


> "After the hunt"


 
Hahahahahaha.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:ban:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

deer I would say no Hogs maybe depend on where regs define legal hunting weapons


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

espo16 said:


> :ban:


Espo, I need to get out there with you guys in BW this year.:thumbup:.

I met grouper22 a few months ago. Seems like a good time can be had.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Spear*

Don't know about the legal hunting of deer. Private land hogs sure you can killem with a knife so what's the difference. On another note there is a spear hunting museum near Folly AL can't remember the name of the gentleman but the museum is dedicated to a Al native who traveled the world spear hunting he killed the big 5 in Africa with a sharp stick basically a real bad azz


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty neat little place. Their website wasnt working for me but here is a little more info:

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/16325


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good times indeed.... You put us on some deer on Eglin, we'll put you on some in BW...


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, cold steel spears are about $50 on ebay so I may buy one just for the hell of it lol. I have emailed the FWC as to the legality of hunting with one. Just something else to add to all my huntin and fishin stuff


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBV3mRlzJ2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfmOzW1KEKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I killed a sow down around Okeechobee with a homemade spear back in March. Honestly, it's cheaper to make your own. I just made the shaft and then ordered a steel head already shaped for like 10 bucks and then put it on the bench grinder. Stuck her three times and it was awesome..be fast and stab hard though. I would have gotten charged if I hadnt followed that first thrust up fast.


----------

